# [OT] Ciao a tutti!

## cn73

CIao a tutti ho scoperto da poco il bellissimo mondo di Gentoo e frequenterò attivamente questo forum! Mi chiamo Marco, ho 30 anni e sono uno sviluppatore progettista sw!   :Laughing: 

----------

## jdoe

 :Very Happy: 

ciao marco!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

Benvenuto tra noi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Benvenuto nella nostra splendida comunità  :Very Happy: 

----------

## innovatel

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Benvenuto nella nostra splendida comunità 

 

concordo. evita un certo shev e te la cavi bene  :Very Happy: 

shevvuccio ... 'kerzavo   :Razz: 

----------

## alexbau

ciauu marco!! chissa' se ti ricordi di me..  :Very Happy: 

Benvenuto!! 

Alex

----------

## comio

olà

----------

## cerri

Welcome aboard.

Che sviluppi?

----------

## Peach

benvenido!  :Very Happy: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Che sviluppi?

 

ma soprattutto con cosa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto!!

----------

## Spacerabbit

Ciao!!!

se vuoi un caffè chiedi pure a me: sono addetta a questo   :Cool: 

----------

## cn73

 *alexbau wrote:*   

> ciauu marco!! chissa' se ti ricordi di me.. 
> 
> Benvenuto!! 
> 
> Alex

 

E come no??   :Wink: 

----------

## cn73

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Che sviluppi?

 

Attualmnete applicativi Java Client/Server   :Razz: 

----------

## cn73

 *Peach wrote:*   

> benvenido! 
> 
>  *cerri wrote:*   Welcome aboard.
> 
> Che sviluppi? 
> ...

 

Unix Solaris e AIX, JDK sun e editor di testo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cn73

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> Ciao!!!
> 
> se vuoi un caffè chiedi pure a me: sono addetta a questo  

 

Macchiato grazie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## etilico

Ciao Marco!

----------

## Brandy

Un benvenuto dalla Nuova Zelanda.

Brandy.

----------

## bld

bien venut!  :Smile: 

----------

## DuDe

Salvelox welcome Aboard!

----------

